# B52-chemical restraint



## fast65 (May 21, 2011)

So I remember my instructor mentioning something that he referred to as a "B52 cocktail" awhile back, it's supposedly used as a chemical restraint. I can't quite remember what the mixture of meds was though, I think it was 5 mg Haldol, 2 mg of Ativan and 50 mg of diphenhydramine, but I'm not sure. I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of it or used it and if they remembered the "recipe"? Thanks


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 21, 2011)

Haven't heard of that before. Hopefully someone's got a good answer.


----------



## medicRob (May 21, 2011)

50 mg Benadryl, 5 mg Haldol, 2 mg Lorazepam

I prefer Turkocet when I go to the hospital. Turkey Sammich + Percocet.


----------



## rwik123 (May 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So I remember my instructor mentioning something that he referred to as a "B52 cocktail" awhile back, it's supposedly used as a chemical restraint. I can't quite remember what the mixture of meds was though, I think it was 5 mg Haldol, 2 mg of Ativan and 50 mg of diphenhydramine, but I'm not sure. I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of it or used it and if they remembered the "recipe"? Thanks



Google search comes up with the 5 of Haldol and 2 of ativan 

http://www.fpnotebook.com/psych/Behavior/ChmclRstrnts.htm


----------



## fast65 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Rob, white or wheat?


----------



## medicRob (May 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Rob, white or wheat?



White, 10/325

Sig: q4-6h as needed

Substitutions allowed.


----------



## fast65 (May 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> White, 10/325
> 
> Sig: q4-6h as needed
> 
> Substitutions allowed.



I feel like rye would compliment the percocet a little bit better


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I feel like rye would compliment the percocet a little bit better



I'm hungry now. I want some Jimmy Johns, asap.


----------



## fma08 (May 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> White, 10/325
> 
> Sig: q4-6h as needed
> 
> Substitutions allowed.



Hoping that's P.O.

P.S. I'll take a #9 from Jimmy Johns, no lettuce and add peppers please.


----------

